#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  نوسة العضوة المثالية في موقع أبناء مصر لهذا الشهر فلنبارك لها جميعا

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 


نــــــوســـــة 


نــــــوســـــة


نــــــوســـــة 

بمنحها لقب العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر


تكريما لها ولجهودها المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ألف مبروك يا نوسه ..

و الله انتي تستاهلي أكتر من ميداليه ..

و يا رب دايماً متميزه كده في المنتدى و في حياتك كلها .



*

----------


## وردة النيل

:f2:   :f2:   :hey:   :hey:  الف الف مبروك بجد تستهلى كل خير بجد يا نوسه وتستحقيها عن جدارة وانا سعيدة جدا انى اكون من اول المهنئين وشكرا لابن البلد وبنت مصر على حسن الاختيار ربنا يوفقك ديما لكل خير ويزدك من حبه وحب الناس يارب والف حمد لله على سلامتك منورة وديما يارب تنورى المنتدى ان شا ءالله بجد فعلا مش لاقيه كلام غير انى احبك فى الله ربنا يحفظك من اختك وردة النيل  :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*نوسه مش العضوه المثاليه وبس  .. لا دى العضوه الاكثر جماهيريه ..وشعبيه كمان 

ألف ديشليون بليون مليار مبروووووووووووك  يا عضوتنا المثاليه ((نوووووووووووووسه))   


مع خالص تقديرى وتحيتى 

خوكى 

توووووووووووووت*

----------


## سـلـوى

*الف الف مبروووووووووووك يا نوسة

هييييييييية هييييييييية
و ان شاء الله الى الامام دائما

و تسلم يا استاذ احمد
*

----------


## white clouds

الف الف الف مبروك نوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـه
والله تستاهليها وان شاء الله تكونى دايما الرياده 

روبــــــــــــــــــــــــwhite cloudsـــــــــــــــى

----------


## bedo_ic

الموضوع ده .. خطيرررررررررررررررررر.
والمفروض يكون من زمــــــــــــــــــــــان
طبعا الف الف مبروك وانتى اهل ثقة للجميع
 والمثاليه بالطبع
وده اقل شىء لنوسة الغالية علينا كلنا
الاخت . الصديقة . العزيزة علينا كلنا
تحياتى لكى

----------


## nour2005

[frame="9 80"]الف مبروك اختي الغالية والحبيبة 
نوسة
وصدقا يا ام امير 
تستاهلي اللقب ده وبجدارة 

ربنا يوفقك دائما ويقدّرك على
العطاء المتميّز الّذي تقدمينه 
للؤلؤة المشرق العربي

تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتقدم الدائم
وربنا يقوّيكي ويمدّك بالصحة والسلامة

دمتي اختا كريمة معطاءة 
ودام تميّزك
[/frame]

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الف الف مبروك يا نوسة 
يا ننوسة 
طبعا عضو مثالية 
ومثالية جدا 
ربنا يوفقك علي طول يا جميل 
في امان الله

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 
بصراحة اختنا الغالية الاستاذة نوسة حضرتك تستحقي اكتر من كده كتير 
 
و كل مشاركاتك ومواضيعك خير دليل على كده 
 
وربنا يديم المثالية والتوفيق 
 
مع خالص التمنيات بحياة سعيدة 

ضبووووووووووووووط *

----------


## نوسة

> نوسه حببتى  الف الف الف مبروك والله تستهليها فعلا الف مبروك وان شاء الله تكونى دايما من المكرمين فى الدنيا والآخره الف مبروك ليكى ولقطتك انت حقا متميزة  وتستاهلى التكريم



*مشمشة حبيبتى 

الله يبارك فيكى يا مشمشة  ربنا يخليكى وعقبالك يا مشمش لانك انتى بجد تستحقى اوسمة الدنيا كلها

وربنا يكرمك يا مشموشة 
وقطتى الجميلة بتسلم عليكى 
شكرا يا مشمش 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## milly

الف الف الف مبروك يا نوسه عقبال كل شهر 

 ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1::  ::no1:: 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## نوسة

> الف الف مبروك يا نوسة 
> 
>  بجد تستحقيها و عن جداره 
> 
> 
> تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتقدم الدائم


*جوليتى الجميلة 

اهلا اهلا يا جوليا 
الله يبارك فيكى يا جوليا وعقبالك 
ميرسى لكلامك الجميل يا جوليتى 
وتمنياتى لك ايضا با النجاح والتقدم الدائم 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ما شاء الله يا ننوسه  ان شاء الله دايما من المتميزين فى الدنيا و الأخرة يا رب العالمين و ان شاء الله دايما فى تقدم الى الأمام   
> 
> مبروك يا حبيبتى



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اهلا با  الغالية حبيبتى  ام نهال

الله يبارك فيكى  يا ام نهال وشكرا لكرمك الجميل 

ودعائك الاجمل  ادعوا الله ان يكون من نصيبنا اجمعين 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

::  ::  :: 

ألف ألف ألف مبرووك يا نوسه 
و معلش جت متأخرة شوية 
بس و الله مخدتش بالى م الموضوع و الله غير دلوقتى بس 
و انتى تستاهلى كل خير و الله 
و ربنا يوفقك دايما يارب
خالص تقديرى؛
أبو الوطاويط

----------


## نوسة

> *ألف مبروك يا نوسة*
>  
> *الوسام فرحان بك*
>  
> *التميز عنوانك فى كل القاعات*
>  
> *كما تستحقى لقب العضوة الرياضية الأولى فى المنتدى
> لإسهاماتك فى قاعة الرياضة*
>  
> ...



*اهلا اهلا يا ناصر 

الله يبارك فيك يا ناصر

وشكرا ليك يا ناصر على كل الكلام الحلو دة بجد كتير اوى عليا 

وكلامك عن العضوة الرياضية هيخلينى اتغر فى نفسى 

ميرسى يا ناصر على تشجيعك ربنا يخليك ليا اخ عزيز دايما يا رب

شكرا ليك 
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماما زوزو
					
				
[frame="6 80"]***************



***************************[/frame]



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ماما الغالية زوزو
اولا حمدلله على سلامتك 
ومنورة المنتدى لانك كنى متغيبة  وقت طويل 

الله يبارك فيكى يا امى يا غالية 
ولو دورنا على المثالية والعظمة والمحبة واحتواء الحميع هتبقى ماما زوزو ربنا يخليكى لينا كلنا  
ويباركلنا فى عمرك ويدكى الصحة وتبقى امنا كلنا على طول 
وبصراحة الواحد بيتعلم من حضرتك كتير 
خالص تحياتى وعظيم امتنانى لحضرتك*

----------


## نوسة

> الف الف مليوووووووووون مبروك يا نوسه يا عسل على التكريم الجميل 
> وايل انت اكيد  تستحقيه وبجدااااااااااااره كمان 
> مرة تانيه الف الف الف مبروك



*اهلا يا ولاء
الله يبارك فيك يا ولاء وعقبالك قريب بأذن الله 
والتكريم دة تكريمى بيكم كلكم 
وشكرا لكلماتك الجميلة ربنا يخليكى 
تحياتى الى اجمل ولاء*

----------


## نوسة

> الف مليون مبروك يا نوسة يا ننوسة
>     
> انتى تستاهلى كل خير
> ربنا يوفقك دايما يا رب


*اهلا اهلا مهرة عربية

الله يبارك فيكى يا دكتورة فاطمة وعقبالك قريب بأذن الله
ميرسى لكلامك ودعائك الجميل
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> *الف الف مبروووووووك يانوسة * 
> *حقيقي نوسة تستحق اكتر من كده بكتير* 
> *ربنا يكرمك ويحفظك من كل سوء يام امير* 
> **



*اهلا اهلا يا مودى 

الله يبارك فيك يا مودى 
وشكرا لكلامك الجميل ربنا يخليك
وشكرا لدعائك ربنا يكرمك ويحفظك من كل سوء  ويوفقك فى كل امورك

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> *
> 
> الف مبروك يا نوسة   
> 
> ده مكانك الطبيعي وتستاهلي تكوني العضوة المثالية  
> 
> معظم الشهور لأن دورك في المنتدى واضح 
> 
> ومجهودك كبير وعندك قدرة كبيرة على النقاش والإقناع
> ...


*اهلا اهلا يا عمرووووووووو

عمرو صالح عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

الله يبارك فيك يا عمرو وعقبالك لما نحتفل بيك وهعملك حفلة تجنن

وشكرا ليك يا عمرو على كل كلامك الجميل بجد كتير جدا عليا ربنا يخليك

اما موضوع تصفية النفوس بين الاعضاء  الحمد لله ربنا مدينى طولة بال  وبقدر اتحمل 

وكنت من مدة قريت حكمة لسيدنا سليمان بتقول ان الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب 

والحقيقة الجملة دى دايما بحطها ادام عنيا وبتساعدنى كتير والحمد لله 

شكرا ليك يا عمرو على تهنئتك الجميلة 

خالص تحياتى وامتنانى اليك*

----------


## أسماء طلعت

ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك
يا أجمل وأحلى نوسة
حقيقي تستاهلي كل حاجة حلوة يانوسة
مبروك وآسفة عشان جت متأخرة
بس انتي عارفة ظروفي

----------


## نوسة

> أختي الكريمة 
> 
> 
> 
> نوســــــــــــــــــة
> 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك على التكربم المستحق من 
> 
> ...



*اهلا اهلا يا وليد

الله يبارك فيك يا وليد 

وميرسى على كلامك الجميل ربنا يخليك 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> الف مبروك يا نوسة العضو المتميز 
> 
> معلش يا قمر متأخرة انت عارفة بقي مشكلة السيرفر  
> 
> و يا رب في تميز علي طول ان شاء الله 
> 
> 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*اهلا اهلا يا بوكى 

الله يبارك فيكى يا بوكى  انتى اللى اخت وصديقة مميزة  بجد 

وميرسى على كلامك الجميل

دمتى بكل الحب 
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا نوسه يا بسبوسه على الوسام ده وعقبال الجميع
> يا رب وشكرا للاخ ابن البلد على اتاحة الفرصة لنا لتقديم التهنئة .



*اهلا اهلا يا سندريلا يا جميلة 

الله يبارك فيكى يا سندريلا وعقبالك قريب بأذن الله 

وشكرا على كلامك الجميل ودلعك الاجمل ليا 
وشكرا لتهنئتك انتى يا قمر 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## فتى مصر

ازيك يا نوسه الف مبروك على الفوز . الفوز تشرف بيكى ولم يشرفك .


فتى مصر

----------


## الشمسى

الف مليون مبروك يا اخت نوسة على هذا التكريم
وبصراحة التكريم ده مجاش من فراغ انتى فعلا تستحقى كل خير يا نووووووسة

وده فعلا بسبب دورك الواضح والمؤثر ف المنتدى بشتى مواضيعه وميوله المختلفة

مبرووووووووووووووووووك تانى يا نووووووووووووووووسة

تحياتى ليكى

----------


## نوسة

> *طبعا عشان أنا مكنتش موجودة
> أحمد معرفش يعمل الصورة 
> الروشة اللي بعملها للتهنئة
> 
> وانا من ساعة ما وصلت يا نوسة وانا 
> بحاول اعملها بس البرنامج كانت انتهت
> فترة السماح بتاعته ومكنش راضي يفتح
> النهاردة بس قدرت اعملها ..
> 
> ...



*اهلا اهلا يا بسنت 
الله يبارك فيكى يا بسنت وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا ولا من عطاءك اللى بلا حدود 

وميرسى للكارت الجميل ولاجمل منة انك منك انتى يا بسنت انا سيفتة على جهازى وشيلتة فى السورس كمان للذكرى طبعا جميل تسلم ايدك 

خالص حبى وتقديرى لكى*

----------


## نوسة

> ألف مبروك يانوسة و أعبال كل شهر . 
> 
>          ( الهم اهددني و سددني ، اللهم إني أسالك الهدى و السداد )



*اهلا اهلا يا صقر يا عربى 

الله يبارك فيك يا صقر ويلا شد حيلك معانا علشان نحتفل برضوا بتميزك  ان شاء الله

شكرا ليك وتحياتى اليك*

----------


## waves

انا عضوة جديدة بس حبيت برضه اهنى لنوسة :;):  

ومادام الادارة اخترتك العضوة المثالية يبقى اكيد فيكى كل المواصفات الجيدة والحسنة :hey:  

الف مبروك يانوسة  :f2:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
من القلب مبروك يا غاليه

----------


## نوسة

> الف الف مبروك يا شمس ابناء مصر وانتي مش بس العضوة المثالية نوسة الانسانة التي تساعد فهي فعلا شمس ابناء مصر



*اهلا اهلا يا اسلام

الله يبارك فيك يا اسلام 

الله يخليك يا اسلام على الكلام الجميل دة شكرا ليك 

وكلنا هنا يا اسلام بنساعد بعض لاننا كلنا اخوة فى عائلة جميلة ربنا يخلينا لبعض

حضورك اسعدنى كثيرا 
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> اجمل التهانى لصديقتنا العزيزة نوسه
> مليووووووووون مبروك عزيزتى 
> بلقب العضوة المثاليه
>    
> بجد بجد تستحقيها وعن جدارة
> تمنياتى لكى بالتقدم ودايما منورة منتدانا الجميل
>   
> تقبلى تحياتى


*حبيبتى الغالية بينت شهريار
الله يبارك فيكى  وبأذن الله نبارك ليكى قريب با المثالية 
شكرا لكل كلامك الجميل ربنا يخليكى 

ودايما يا رب كلنا متجمعين ومنورين منتدانا الجميل 

تحياتى اليك

*

----------


## نوسة

> مبرووووووك يا نوسة 
> 
> ومعلش اتاخرت شوية فى الكتابة والتهنئبة بس بسبب المعتقل بقى 
> 
> عموما مبروك يا جميل 
> 
> ويارب دايما تفضلى بينا يا شيخة حارة المنتدى


* حبيبتى الجميلة ميرااااااااااااااااااا

الله يبارك فيك يا ميرا وبأذن الله نبارك ليكى قريب

ولا اتاخرتى ولا حاجة المهم انك نورتى  وشرفتى 

بس كدة المشيخة عايز شريطين زيادة ههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا مرمر 
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> مبروك ياجميل........وعقبالى يارب.......واكيد انتى تستاهلى كل خير........ربنا يوفقك دايما



*اهلا اهلا يا سمر 

الله يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى  وعقبالك فعلا  وبأذن الله  نبارك ليكى بس يلا ورينا الهمة ومن جد وجد 

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا 

تحياتى لك وشكرا لتهنئتك الجميلة*

----------


## نوسة

> السلام عليكم ......
> ألف مبروك ياأخت نوسة وإن شاء الله دائما للامام وتقبلي تعليقي وشكرا



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة


اهلا اهلا يا خالد 

الله يبارك فيك يا خالد وعقبالك ونحتفل بيك 

وشكرا ليك على التهنئة 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> ألف مبروك يا نوسة... تستاهلي كل خير
> بالتوفيق دايما يا رب.
> وآسفة عالتأخير بس ظروف الامتحانات مش مخلياني أتابع كل المواضيع بالشكل اللي أحبه.




*اهلا اهلا يا حنونة 


الله يبارك فيكى يا حنان وبأذن الله زى ما احتفلنا بيكى عضوة مثالية نحتفل بيكى مشرفة مثالية ودكتورة ناجحة ومشهورة

ومفيش تاخير ولا حاجة انا اللى اسفة على تاخير الرد 

وجودك لوحدة نهنئة يا حنان 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## hamiss

ألف مبرووووووووووك نوسة على لقب العضوة المثالية ::  

 ::no1::   :good:   :hey:   ::   :M (11):  

وبصراحة انتى تستحقى هذا التقدير لمجهوداتك الرائعة فى المنتدى واشتراكاتك الجيدة وردودك المثالية وصدقتك الوفية  :Smart:   :king:  

يارب دايما منورة منتدانا الجميل ودوام الصداقة الجميلة اللى بينا.. ::  

الف مبروك حبيبتى  :f2:  

 ::   :Pmikkogirl Chulip:  

 :Heart4:

----------


## نوسة

> *الأخت الفاضله نوسه
> على الرغم من حداثتي بهذا المنتدى الرائع الذي يضم صفوه من خيرة أبناء مصر
> إلا أنه لم يكن من الصعب أن أجد سبباً بل أسباب تجعلك تتربعين على عرش العضوه المثاليه
> فأسمحي لي أن آتي إليك مهنئاً وداعياً لك بكل الخير
> وأن تظلي هكذا شعلة نشاط تضيئين قاعات المنتدى حيثما تكونين
> 
> بارك الله فيك وفي الإخوه أصحاب الفكره الرائعه
> 
> عصام علم الدين*


 *اهلا اهلا با الاستاذ  عصام علم الدين

اولا اهلا بحضرتك معانا فى المنتدى شرفتنا وازددنا شرفا بتواجدك

وشكرا لتهنئتك الجميلة وكلماتك الاجمل  ودعواتك الجميلة ارجوا ان تكون من نصيبنا اجمعين

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## قلم مكسور

*مبروك يا جميل 
الف الف مبروك*

----------


## نوسة

> الف الف مبروك للغالية نوسة  
> خبر جميل اوى انتى اهل للقب العضوة المثالية
> دائما بالتوفيق والنجاح
> تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى



*حبيبتى الجميلة ديدى 

الله يبارك فيكى يا ديدى وانتى كمان مشرفة جميلة ومثالية فى رقتك وحبك للجميع 

دعائى لك ايضا با التوفيق والنجاح فى حياتك كلها

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> الف الف الف مبروك يا نوسه عقبال كل شهر



*
اهلا اهلا يا ميلى 

الله يبارك فيك يا ميلى وبأذن الله نيارك ليكى قريب 

ماشاء الله انا شايفة نشاطك ملحوظ فى المنتدى ربنا يزيدك 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> ألف ألف ألف مبرووك يا نوسه 
> و معلش جت متأخرة شوية 
> بس و الله مخدتش بالى م الموضوع و الله غير دلوقتى بس 
> و انتى تستاهلى كل خير و الله 
> و ربنا يوفقك دايما يارب
> خالص تقديرى؛
> أبو الوطاويط




*اهلا اهلا ابو الوطاويط 

الله يبارك فيك يا ووطوط وبأذن الله نبارك ليك على العضو المثالى 

وشكرا ليك ولا متاخر ولا حاجة مهو الموضوع شهر يعنى ولسة 

ربنا يوفقك انت كمان 

خالص تقديرىوتحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك
> يا أجمل وأحلى نوسة
> حقيقي تستاهلي كل حاجة حلوة يانوسة
> مبروك وآسفة عشان جت متأخرة
> بس انتي عارفة ظروفي



*اهلا اهلا يا اسماء

الله يبارك فيكى يا اسماء وعقبالك يا قمر 
ومتاخرتيش ولا حاجة وانا مقدرة ظروفك طبعا 

وشكرا لتهنئتك 
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> ازيك يا نوسه الف مبروك على الفوز . الفوز تشرف بيكى ولم يشرفك .
> 
> 
> فتى مصر


 
*اهلا اهلا يا فتى مصر  مرحب بيك

الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك 
وشكرا كتييييييييييييييييييير على الكلام الكبير دة ربنا يخليك

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> الف مليون مبروك يا اخت نوسة على هذا التكريم
> وبصراحة التكريم ده مجاش من فراغ انتى فعلا تستحقى كل خير يا نووووووسة
> 
> وده فعلا بسبب دورك الواضح والمؤثر ف المنتدى بشتى مواضيعه وميوله المختلفة
> 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووك تانى يا نووووووووووووووووسة
> 
> تحياتى ليكى



*اهلا اهلا يا شمشى 

الله يبارك فيك يا شموسة وانا فعلا تكريمى الحقيقى هو انتم كلكم

وعقبالك وميرسى على الكلام الكبير اوى 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> انا عضوة جديدة بس حبيت برضه اهنى لنوسة 
> 
> ومادام الادارة اخترتك العضوة المثالية يبقى اكيد فيكى كل المواصفات الجيدة والحسنة 
> 
> الف مبروك يانوسة



*اهلا اهلا يا waves
اولا مرحب بيكى معانا فى المنتدى نورتى وشرفتى ابناء مصر 

ثانيا ميرسى على رقتك وكلامك الجميل وبأذن الله نشوفك عضوة مثالية بس يلا الهمة 

الله يبارك فيكى 

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
> من القلب مبروك يا غاليه



*اهلا اهلا يا ميمووووووووو  

الله يبارك فيك يا ميمووو وعقبالك واضح همتك بجد فى المنتدى 

ونشاطك ماشاء الله وصلت لالف مشاركة فى اسبوع مبروك ليك ومبروك علينا انت

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> ألف مبرووووووووووك نوسة على لقب العضوة المثالية 
> 
>      
> 
> وبصراحة انتى تستحقى هذا التقدير لمجهوداتك الرائعة فى المنتدى واشتراكاتك الجيدة وردودك المثالية وصدقتك الوفية   
> 
> يارب دايما منورة منتدانا الجميل ودوام الصداقة الجميلة اللى بينا.. 
> 
> الف مبروك حبيبتى



* حبيبتى وغاليتى هاميس

الله يبارك فيكى يا هاميس وعقبالك ونبارك ليكى على العضوة المثالية

وميرسى على كلامك الجميل وانتى اللى صديقة جميلة اوى 

ربنا يخلينا لبعض كلنا ويحفظ محبتنا جميعا فى الله

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> *مبروك يا جميل 
> الف الف مبروك*



*اهلا اهلا يا crazy cat

الله يبارك فيكى يا قطة يا جميلة وعقبالك 
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## الشمسى

معليشى 
سو سووووووووووووووووووووورى
هى جت متاخرة بس انا اسف



الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا نوووووسة
وفعلا انتى تستحقيها وعن جدارة يا نوووووووووووووسة
وانت تستحقى اكتر من كدة كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد

والف مليون مبروك ليكى يا اختى

وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قطتى يا احسن قطة ف الدنيا

تحياتى لك يا قطتى

----------


## loooozaaaa

3300ff مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووك يا ننوسه وعقبال  كل مره يااااارب ياقمر

----------


## mixodedo

الف مبروك ان شاء اللة للامام ::no1::   ::no1::

----------


## maha ahmed

*138
*  :: 
 :heart33
برافو نوسه 
:

----------


## تمرحنة

يااااااااااه  كل ه حصل وانا معرفش   طيب حد يقلى 

انا والله مكسوفة منك خالص على العموم ملحو قه 

         الف مبروك ياحلى وأمل نوسة فى الدنيا 

والف مليون مبروك 

وبصراحة انتى تستحقى هذا التقدير


وتقبلى منى اجمل التحية

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="4 80"]*************




***********************[/frame]*

----------


## وحدك حبيبى

الف مبروك يا نوسه
ونشوفك دايما متقدمه

----------


## نوسة

> معليشى 
> سو سووووووووووووووووووووورى
> هى جت متاخرة بس انا اسف
> 
> 
> 
> الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا نوووووسة
> وفعلا انتى تستحقيها وعن جدارة يا نوووووووووووووسة
> وانت تستحقى اكتر من كدة كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> ...


 اهلا بيك يا شمسى

المهم انك هنا مش المهم امتى  والله يبارك فيك وعقبالك 

وكل سنة وانت الف طيب

خالص تحياتى اليك

----------


## نوسة

> يااااااااااه  كل ه حصل وانا معرفش   طيب حد يقلى 
> 
> انا والله مكسوفة منك خالص على العموم ملحو قه 
> 
>          الف مبروك ياحلى وأمل نوسة فى الدنيا 
> 
> والف مليون مبروك 
> 
> وبصراحة انتى تستحقى هذا التقدير
> ...




اهلا اهلا يا تمر حنة 

معلش يا تمورة لان الموضوع حصل وانتى كنتى لسة مدخلتيش المنتدى ههههههههههه

فمتزعليش خالص يكفى انك نورتى الموضوع 

وشكرا ليكى على كلماتك الجمييييييييييلة

وعقبالك يا قمرنا


خالص تحياتى

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
ألف مليون مبروك يانوسة ياأجمل وأحلى قطة بالمنتدى
ومن تكريم الى تكريم
دايمــــا يـــــارب أنت تستاهلى كل خير    مجهودك واضح وحضورك فعال دومت بكل حب وود وخير وسعادة*

----------


## اليكترون

واللهى العظيم تستهليها
والف مبروك

----------


## amak_77

الف مليون مبروك يا نوسه 
و الله تستاهليها 
يا عمدتنا 
و عقبل ما نشوف امير الامرا مالي المنتدي مشاركات

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف مبروك ساننوستنا
عن جدارة ياقمر
ودايما بينا ومنورانا
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى نوسه

----------


## NANANADER707

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك اختى الفاضله نوسة ودائما الى الامام فى جميع شئون حياتك

----------


## نوسة

> *[frame="4 80"]*************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***********************[/frame]*


*ماما الجميلة زوزو 

شكرا لتشريفك يا امى اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااا

خالص تحياتى لشخصك الكريم*

----------


## نوسة

> الف مبروك يا نوسه
> ونشوفك دايما متقدمه



*اهلا بيك وحدك حبيبى 

الله يبارك فيك وبأذن الله نشوفك عضو مميز  فى منتدى متميز 

خالص تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> *
> ألف مليون مبروك يانوسة ياأجمل وأحلى قطة بالمنتدى
> ومن تكريم الى تكريم
> دايمــــا يـــــارب أنت تستاهلى كل خير    مجهودك واضح وحضورك فعال دومت بكل حب وود وخير وسعادة*


*العزيز اشرف المملوك 

الله يبارك فيك يا اشرف وعقبال ما نشوفك تكريمك ونعملك حفلة جميلة 

شكرا ليك ولكلامك الجميل 

دمت اخا عزيزا

خالص تحياتى اليك*

----------

